# Funnels



## bswartzwelder (Jan 14, 2014)

I have several Buchner funnels so I know what they are. Is there any type of lab funnel which has a deep dish like the Buchner but is open? Once I start up an electrolytic cell, I want to be able to pour off the H2SO4 back into the original bottle. I am not concerned with any gold going into the H2SO4 bottle as I'll get it out sometime later. I just want the H2SO4 to go through the funnel and back into the storage bottle quickly because I don't want to be standing over a funnel with a casserole dish filled with H2SO4 and watch it dribble through the small holes in a Buchner. Have not turned up any funnels in a search with a name on them except the Buchner. If push comes to shove, I could slowly cut the platform which supports the filter paper out of a Buchner.

Thank you,
Bert


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe coors makes a ceramic funnel that does not have a bottom. Your best bet is to check ebay, I have gotten some good deals on lab stuff no one was bidding on. 

Tyler


----------



## JHS (Jan 14, 2014)

I suggest you siphone it
pouring from that type of dish is asking for trouble.
just my thought.
john


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2014)

John he's pouring through it mate. 

Jon

Edit: Ahh you meant the dish he was pouring from! Ignore my previous Sir.


----------



## JHS (Jan 14, 2014)

I know,I just never pour a casserole dish.it is not very controllable,and it is much easier and safer to siphone it.
john


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 14, 2014)

When I've ran a gold cell, in the past, I poured it into a 2000-4000ml beaker. This way I could refresh the electrolyte and keep the cell running while the first one was settling out in the beaker, then siphon off the bulk of the fluid
I would then dilute the remaining gold bearing electrolyte which made for easier filtering.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jan 14, 2014)

that type of funnel is supposed to be used in conjunction with a vacuum pump... the vacuum sucks the liquid through the funnel very quickly in most cases. I am not sure if the thickness of concentrated sulfuric will slow it down significantly. have you tried using a pump or hand pump to filter?

M


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 14, 2014)

Get a plastic funnel for 57-99 cents at Walmart. 
Put it in the vessel you want to pour the sulfuric into.
Put on rubber gloves and a full face shield. 
Pour the sulfuric into the funnel, slowly, until the vessel is as full as you want it.
It goes faster if the funnel is raised about 1/8".


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have done exactly as Chris has but I think the OP is trying to skip the time it takes for the Au to settle. So I think he wants to run a packed funnel that will fit in a pump style setup without the tray in the bottom of a buchner. 

Tyler


----------



## jonn (Jan 14, 2014)

H2SO4 and plastic don't play nice together, try getting a glass funnel with ribs up and down the spout for ease of pouring and no burping. You can also use a smooth glass funnel with a ptfe cork with air channels cut vertically in the bung to eliminate burping...or, use a smooth glass funnel with a standoff base. 
As for filtering through a Buchner with H2SO4, it will digest your filter paper before you can say Bingo. 
Jonn.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 15, 2014)

I picked up a couple of 1000 ml Separatory Funnels and they work great for my electrolytic cell.
like these;
https://www.google.com/search?q=Separatory&client=firefox-a&hs=2CN&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=xULWUoOMKojsoATiqIDwBQ&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=992&bih=453


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 15, 2014)

Concentrated sulfuric acid is shipped in 55 gallon poly drums.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I have been checking eBay albeit rather randomly. I do not like the idea of pouring from a casserole dish, but I don't like the idea of siphoning concentrated sulfuric acid even less. I have a gazillion plastic funnels, but was under the impression like jonn said that H2SO4 and plastic don't play nice together. Not only did I not want a funnel to fail, but anything in the plastic which gets dissolved is now in the H2SO4 solution. That, ordinarily won't present a problem because the gold will not be in solution and will settle out.

I am not being in a hurry and am planning on allowing the gold plenty of time to settle for before separating it from the acid. I do have a porcelain Buchner funnel which is supposed to hold about 700 ml. My biggest concern was to NOT have to stand over everything and try to pour off everything in the casserole 100 ml at a time. I may go the separatory funnel method. Niteliteone, I liked the idea of the separatory funnel and being able to put a glass stopper in the top. That way, it could sit undisturbed and I wouldn't have to be concerned picking up moisture from the surrounding atmosphere. I wasn't sure if the gold which settled to the bottom would pass through the stopcock on the bottom or if the gold would get stuck in the stopcock. 

Again, thank you for all the valuable input. Now, if spring would just show up.

Bert


----------



## jonn (Jan 15, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> Concentrated sulfuric acid is shipped in 55 gallon poly drums.



Yes, but poly what? Fluoride? I have had plastic funnels soften and turn to mush. I'm sure it all depends on the type of plastic used, no?

Edit, I checked the plastic type on the container, HDPE. Did a compatability search 12C marginal performance.. 60C unsatisfactory. I suppose cold acid is ok but not hot. Any thoughts?


----------



## NoIdea (Jan 15, 2014)

Just a quick thought, plant lab technicians suck up the filtrate(liquid),after centrafusion of a plant extract using some solvent, with a pipett(long nosed eye dropper) attached to a vacuumn. The principle is the same for your purpose, as you can remove or decrease the volume down to a 1ml or two without upsetting the sediment.

Deano


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 15, 2014)

jonn said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Concentrated sulfuric acid is shipped in 55 gallon poly drums.
> ...



They are some form of PE. HDPE probably. Nylon is common and it will turn to mush.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 15, 2014)

bswartzwelder said:


> (snip)
> That way, it could sit undisturbed and I wouldn't have to be concerned picking up moisture from the surrounding atmosphere. I wasn't sure if the gold which settled to the bottom would pass through the stopcock on the bottom or if the gold would get stuck in the stopcock.
> 
> Again, thank you for all the valuable input. Now, if spring would just show up.
> ...



Having the glass top stopper was a selling point for me too.
All the gold will be as fine as flour and will freely flow through the bottom stopcock. If it starts to accumulate in the stopcock over time, you can just soak the stopcock assembly in a little AR and quickly clean it like new.


----------

